# Can I transport a colony of bee's



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

It was my good fortune (after 3 years) to catch a swarm. The swarm is covering three frames with each frame about 1/4 full. There is a good load Lotus major, Black berry and knot weed coming in late October and November. My location is the west coast of Washington State. I would give the colony to the fella who has given me pointers and the decoy hive. (his name is Jim Cowen, been in bee's for about 40 years). He said good possibility they will die off. The winter is horrid here on bee's and that is a healthy colony. Well to get to the question, We maybe moving to Kentucky can I transport the bee's and how! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Transporting bees is not a problem. The night before you move, seal up the entrance of the hive (an entrance reducer can be turned to completely block the hive entrance), and secure all of the parts of the hive to make sure they don't slide apart. Load it on your truck and make the trip. 

Once you've got the hive to the new location, remove the block from the entrance, and put a little grass or something in the entrance. This will keep the bees busy for a little while until they adjust to being in a new location.

Before you move them, check the regulations in Ky about importing bees into the state.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What Jim said. You might want to add a little candy board on the top bars to ensure they have enough store for being cooped up for a few days.

 Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

You might check if there are any formalities involved with transporting bees across state lines. You may need to have the bees inspected prior to leaving Washington, or upon arriving in Kentucky. Fire off an email to Phil Craft, the Kentucky State Apiary Inspector and ask him:
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/index.htm


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Just what I was looking for.


----------

